# No one at all



## nattyotter

Hi

Je veux dire 'No one at all'

J'ai 'Personne n'aucun'

Je pense que c'est faux, est-ce que j'ai besoin une verbe?

Merci Beaucoup

Natalie


----------



## melu85

You might say "vraiment personne".
what's the context?


----------



## janpol

il serait intéressant d'avoir la phrase entière...
Absolument personne (?)
Vraiment personne (?)


----------



## nattyotter

Je dois traduire plusieurs phrases et le phrase est 'No one spoke. No one at all.'

Thank you =)


----------



## valskyfrance

nattyotter said:


> Je dois traduire plusieurs phrases et le phrase est 'No one spoke. No one at all.'
> 
> Thank you =)


 

Personne ne parle. Vraiment aucun. (vraiment / réellement personne).


----------



## Montaigne

Personne n'a rien dit. Absolument personne.


----------



## nattyotter

Thank you very much =)


----------



## valskyfrance

Montaigne said:


> Personne n'a rien dit. Absolument personne.


 
oui c'est le bon temps (prétérit), je n'avais pas fait attention


----------



## Aoyama

Personne _du tout _serait possible .


----------



## Aoyama

> not _really_ grammatically correct


vraiment ? Etayez s'il vous plaît ...


----------



## Aoyama

Et puis aussi "pas un chat n'est venu" ...


----------



## melu85

Aoyama said:


> vraiment ? Etayez s'il vous plaît ...


 
désolé, j'avais mal lu.


----------



## Aoyama

> désolé, j'avais mal lu


Non, non, je me pose moi-même la question. Une phrase comme "personne n'est venu du tout" est/serait-elle correcte ?


----------



## melu85

ahhh! moi aussi maintenant j'ai un doute. J'ai l'impression que ça sonne faux mais je ne pourrais l'expliquer. (rien du tout , d'accord mais personne du tout?) Je pense que les autres suggestions sont de toute façon meilleures.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui mais, par exemple : "il n'y avait pas un chat du tout" ne sonne pas si faux ...
La question initiale était bien "no one _at all _" (comme "nobody at all"). On sait que l'anglais a aussi "really no one/nobody", donc comment rendre le "at all" ?
   J'ai demandé à plusieurs personnes francophone (mail), jusqu'ici (4 réponses, 3 Français, une Belge), _personne _n'est choqué _du tout _.


----------



## Montaigne

La question était "No one spoke. No one at all".


So "pas un chat" is irrelevant there, since "pas un chat" means "nobody was there".


----------



## Aoyama

> La question était "No one spoke. No one at all".
> 
> 
> So "pas un chat" is irrelevant there, since "pas un chat" means "nobody was there".


A bien regarder, c'est tout à fait vrai et c'est bien :


> Personne n'a rien dit. Absolument personne.


même si on pourrait aussi avoir : "personne n'a rien dit du tout", un peu différent c'est vrai, plutôt "nobody said anything at all", mais "casable", selon le contexte.


----------



## Nicomon

Perso... je le comprends ainsi.

No one spoke = _personne n'a parlé _
Nobody said anything = _personne n'a rien dit /n'a dit un seul mot_

No one at all = _Absolument personne / Pas la moindre personne_

There was no one there. No one at all = _Il n'y avait personne. Pas un chat/pas une âme qui vive_


----------



## Aoyama

> There was no one there. No one at all = _Il n'y avait personne. Pas un chat/pas une âme qui vive_


Oui, très bien. Ca rendrait aussi "not a single soul" ...
Par contre 


> Nobody said anything = _personne n'a rien dit_


est à regarder de plus près, puisqu'on a "personne + rien", presqu'une double négation (mais qui ne choque pas vraiment). On pourrait avoir "personne n'a dit quoi que ce soit/mot" ...


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> est à regarder de plus près, puisqu'on a "personne + rien", presqu'une double négation (mais qui ne choque pas vraiment). On pourrait avoir "personne n'a dit quoi que ce soit/mot" ...


 
Je me suis en effet posé la question... d'où ma 2e solution _un seul mot_.  _Personne n'a rien dit_ - qui est quand même très courant - m'agace un peu. àma, cela équivaut à dire en anglais _nobody said nothing_. 


PS: n'a plutôt que n'y était une erreur de frappe


----------



## Aoyama

> àma, cela équivaut à dire en anglais _nobody said nothing_.


qui se dit de manière argotique ...
Ceci dit, on a aussi "personne ne peut guère y remédier/faire grand-chose".


----------



## valskyfrance

Nicomon said:


> Perso... je le comprends ainsi.
> 
> No one spoke = _personne n'a parlé _
> Nobody said anything = _personne n'a rien dit /n'a dit un seul mot_
> 
> No one at all = _Absolument personne / Pas la moindre personne_
> 
> There was no one there. No one at all = _Il n'y avait personne. Pas un chat/pas une âme qui vive_


 
peut-être que j'enlèverais : pas (*une*) âme qui vive


----------



## valskyfrance

Nicomon said:


> Je me suis en effet posé la question... d'où ma 2e solution _un seul mot_.  _Personne n'a rien dit_ - qui est quand même très courant - m'agace un peu. àma, cela équivaut à dire en anglais _nobody said nothing_.
> 
> 
> PS: n'a plutôt que n'y était une erreur de frappe


 
peux tu expliquer "ama" je ne comprends pas bien.  Merci.


----------



## Aoyama

> peut-être que j'enlèverais : pas (*une*) âme qui vive


Oui, c'est une bonne idée, on pourrait même aussi enlever *pas* : "il n'y a âme qui vive" ...


----------



## valskyfrance

Aoyama said:


> Oui, c'est une bonne idée, on pourrait même aussi enlever *pas* : "il n'y a âme qui vive" ...


 
enfin moi je laisserais :"pas"


----------



## Nicomon

valskyfrance said:


> peux tu expliquer "ama" je ne comprends pas bien.  Merci.


 
Désolée. J'aurais dû écrire au long... _à mon avis_. 



valskyfrance said:


> enfin moi je laisserais :"pas"


 
Moi aussi.
Enfin je dirais _Il n'y avait pas âme qui vive._ Mais - à tort ou à raison - je suis portée à laisser l'article si l'expression n'est pas précédée de _Il n'y avait._ Exemple :_ Il n'y avait personne à la maison. Pas une (seule) âme._


----------



## roymail

melu85 said:


> ahhh! moi aussi maintenant j'ai un doute. J'ai l'impression que ça sonne faux mais je ne pourrais l'expliquer. (rien du tout , d'accord mais personne du tout?) Je pense que les autres suggestions sont de toute façon meilleures.


 
Oui, _personne du tout n'est venu_ sonne faux;
_personne n'est venu du tout_ fait moins mal aux oreilles.
Par contre, _je n'ai vu personne du tout _sonne juste.

Allez savoir pourquoi !


----------



## Aoyama

> Oui, _personne du tout n'est venu_ sonne faux;
> _personne n'est venu du tout_ fait moins mal aux oreilles.
> Par contre, _je n'ai vu personne du tout _sonne juste.
> 
> Allez savoir pourquoi !


C'est à cause de la place de "du tout" par rapport au verbe. "Du tout" qui joue ici le rôle d'un adverbe, donc doit être placé _après _le verbe.
On dira bien "je n'ai rien vu/dit/mangé du tout", on peut donc intercaler "personne" entre le verbe et "du tout". 
Il est par contre vrai que selon le cas, la tournure peut sonner "bizarrement", mais elle est correcte.


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

pour revenir à la question initiale, on pourrait dire aussi "personne n'a bronché"


----------



## Aoyama

> on pourrait dire aussi "personne n'a bronché"


oui, selon le contexte ... Bronché ayant quand même, comme on sait, une nuance de protestation ou de plainte ...


----------



## roymail

C'est juste, mais le but est de faire porter l'insistance sur "personne".
J'en reviens donc aux propositions avec "vraiment personne, absolument personne" etc...


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

roymail said:


> C'est juste, mais le but est de faire porter l'insistance sur "personne".
> J'en reviens donc aux propositions avec "vraiment personne, absolument personne" etc...


 
oui Nottyotter a précisé
<<Je dois traduire plusieurs phrases et le phrase est *'No one spoke. No one at all.>>*

_Personne n'a parlé. Vraiment (ou absolument) personne._
_ou_
_Pas un n'a parlé. Vraiment (ou absolument) personne._

tout le reste est extrapolation.....


----------



## Aoyama

Personne n'a dit mot, personne vraiment ...


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

Aoyama said:


> *Personne n'a dit mot,* personne vraiment ...


yes, I like that suggestion


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Personne n'a dit mot, personne vraiment ...


 
Ce qui peut donner en anglais... _No one said a word. No one really._ 

Nobody spoke. No one at all. = (comme d'autres l'ont suggéré) 
_Personne n'a parlé. Pas la moindre personne / Pas une seule personne / Vraiment personne_


----------

